# My pimped stone Reo grand



## bjorncoetsee (5/4/15)

Was tired of my reo grand's look. So I did this to her:

How does it look?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

It looks awesome man! Really nice. I like


----------



## Andre (5/4/15)

Looks great @bjorncoetsee. Nice and grippy. Them stones do not come off? Tell us more about the process.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/4/15)

I just stripped the paint from the reo, sanded the aluminum, then used primer spray paint, and then after it dried, I used a stone finish effect spray paint, and then after it dried, I used clear coat. It feels solid,will see in a weeks time how it holds up in my pocket and after being used a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I just stripped the paint from the reo, sanded the aluminum, then used primer spray paint, and then after it dried, I used a stone finish effect spray paint, and then after it dried, I used clear coat. It feels solid,will see in a weeks time how it holds up in my pocket and after being used a lot.


Thanks, seems to me you have done a real and proper job there. A unique Reo for sure, well done.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/4/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks, seems to me you have done a real and proper job there. A unique Reo for sure, well done.


Thanx I think I should call her Sandy? Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

Tell me, that drip tip you have there on the Atomic: Doesn't it gurgle after a while of use? I found that mine starts to gurgle after a while because of moisture build up in the base of the drip tip. I had to stop using it on all my atties. Really annoying.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Tell me, that drip tip you have there on the Atomic: Doesn't it gurgle after a while of use? I found that mine starts to gurgle after a while because of moisture build up in the base of the drip tip. I had to stop using it on all my atties. Really annoying.


Nope mine is fine, no gurgling or anything. But I always wash it when I change wicks


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

Mmmm.....strange. Mine only takes a few toots then it starts to gurgle. Then I clean it and vape on. Again only about 10 toots and it starts gurgling again, on all my atties. Had to stop using it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

And for those that want to see them the right way up here they are!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Dr Phil (5/4/15)

Old sandy love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (5/4/15)

something different, i like it.


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Wow, @bjorncoetsee - thats really nice
Looks so much like it has little pieces of stone and grit on it - grippy as @Andre says
But you say its just a paint effect. Optical illusion
Awesome!
Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

